# String prüfen



## fischkrampf (7. November 2001)

Ich habe eine Prozedur geschrieben, welche prüfen soll, ob ein String 
nur Zahlen enthält. Ich bekomme aber immer einen Fehler beim kompilieren.

*der Fehler*
char cannot be dereferenced
	dummy2 = what.charAt(3).toString;


*die Prozedur*
         public void charsOK(String what) {
		int dummy = 0;
		String dummy2 = "";

		for (int i=0; i < what.length(); i++) {
			for (int j=0; j < 9; j++) {
				dummy2 = what.charAt().toString;
				if (dummy2.equals(String.valueOf(j)))
					dummy++;
			}
		}
		if (dummy != 0)
			System.out.println("Falsche Eingabe");
        }


----------



## PC-Junkie (16. November 2001)

Versuch mal folgenden Code

public void charsOK
{
 boolean ok = true;

 for (int i = 0; i < what.length(); i++)
 {
  if (!what.charAT(i).isDigit)
  {
   ok = false;
  }
 }
 if (!ok)
 {
  System.out.println("Falsche Eingabe");
 }
}


Sag mal bescheid ob es gefunzt hat...


----------



## fischkrampf (17. November 2001)

*also...*

des isDigit is doch bestimmt ne Funktion, also hast du die Klamern vergessen. Ich kann die aber auch net in der API Doku finden, gib mal bitte die Klasse an in der das steht. Ansonsten ist es ausser ein bissl einfacher nich besser geworden. Immer noch der gleiche Fehler: Char connot be derefenced. Da frage ich mich von was kann er nich unterschieden werden???


----------



## PC-Junkie (28. November 2001)

also ja ich habe die Klammern vergessen  UND du musst den _char_ vorher in einen _Character_ konvertieren...diese Klasse hat auch die Funktion _.isDigit()_. So ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen.


----------

